# Where to get an RO/DI system?



## Mabyboi (Jul 24, 2013)

Where do you guys get your RO/DI systems and what would you recommend? BRS has their BRS 5 stage plus system on for $179, but it's $40 in shipping...

It will be used for a 24 gallon cube, plus as drinking water/utility water for my girlfriend and I.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I would use this one if I need it, butI assume you can not drink RODI water and somehow you should have the option to run RO in the reservoir (drinking) before it will go to DI unit

http://www.maxwaterflow.com/Aquarium-RODI-Systems_c_133.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Mabyboi (Jul 24, 2013)

sig said:


> I would use this one if I need it, butI assume you can not drink RODI water and somehow you should have the option to run RO in the reservoir (drinking) before it will go to DI unit
> 
> http://www.maxwaterflow.com/Aquarium-RODI-Systems_c_133.html


Right, RO for drinking, RO/DI for tank?


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

"Right, RO for drinking, RO/DI for tank?"

Correct.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

rburns24 said:


> "Right, RO for drinking, RO/DI for tank?"
> 
> Correct.


thank you my friend 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Mabyboi (Jul 24, 2013)

rburns24 said:


> "Right, RO for drinking, RO/DI for tank?"
> 
> Correct.


Still need to know where to get one!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Mabyboi said:


> Still need to know where to get one!


 did you see the link I posted?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I got mine right from BRS.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Maxwater and Aquasafe (both Cdn) sell the same systems on ebay for less money. so buy it on ebay and get supplies from Max later on locally.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

their system on ebay has just one clear and I prefer to have all 3 cylinders to be clear to see conditions of the filters and color changing DI resin

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/6-Stage-100G...all_Kitchen_Appliances_US&hash=item4cffc1cae9

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

flexin5 said:


> i got mine right from brs.


+1

........


----------



## Mabyboi (Jul 24, 2013)

Bayinaung said:


> Maxwater and Aquasafe (both Cdn) sell the same systems on ebay for less money. so buy it on ebay and get supplies from Max later on locally.


Which do you prefer?



sig said:


> their system on ebay has just one clear and I prefer to have all 3 cylinders to be clear to see conditions of the filters and color changing DI resin
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/6-Stage-100G...all_Kitchen_Appliances_US&hash=item4cffc1cae9


I agree with this, I would like to see the filters on each stage to know what's going on with the filters.



Flexin5 said:


> I got mine right from BRS.


And how do you like it, they look top notch, but some of these are half price...


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

You get what you pay for. 
The BRS units are top notch and may include some things that would be extra on the ebay or cheaper units.
BRS has some good videos that explain their units and worth watching so you are a more informed consumer.
I have a BRS unit. It comes ready to go with everything you need to hook it up in minutes (really seconds).


----------



## Mabyboi (Jul 24, 2013)

Car2n said:


> You get what you pay for.
> The BRS units are top notch and may include some things that would be extra on the ebay or cheaper units.
> BRS has some good videos that explain their units and worth watching so you are a more informed consumer.
> I have a BRS unit. It comes ready to go with everything you need to hook it up in minutes (really seconds).


And do you use it with a reservoir, and set for drinking water as well?

This one for example is all ready to go as well for the same price?

http://www.aquasafecanada.com/store/aquarium-ro-di-filter-systems/aquarium-ii-pro-8-stage-ro-di-system-dual-purpose


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

Mabyboi said:


> And do you use it with a reservoir, and set for drinking water as well?
> 
> This one for example is all ready to go as well for the same price?
> 
> http://www.aquasafecanada.com/store/aquarium-ro-di-filter-systems/aquarium-ii-pro-8-stage-ro-di-system-dual-purpose


I don't have a reservoir but I do have a "T" (John Guest 3-Way Ball Valve) that diverts the water before the DI filter so I can fill a jug or whatever with drinking water. I just set it in the sink to fill in case I forget and it over fills.
Watch the BRS videos and you will have a better idea as to what to look for when comparing units.

I don't drink water at home. Years ago I used to drink from a garden hose, now I pay $3 a bottle for vitamin water.


----------



## Mabyboi (Jul 24, 2013)

Car2n said:


> I don't have a reservoir but I do have a "T" (John Guest 3-Way Ball Valve) that diverts the water before the DI filter so I can fill a jug or whatever with drinking water. I just set it in the sink to fill in case I forget and it over fills.
> Watch the BRS videos and you will have a better idea as to what to look for when comparing units.


Yeah I've watched those already, their units just went on sale too. Its kinda hard to justify a $40 shipping fee though... Question for you though.. How long does it take to filter say 1 gallon of water?


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

Mabyboi said:


> Yeah I've watched those already, their units just went on sale too. Its kinda hard to justify a $40 shipping fee though... Question for you though.. How long does it take to filter say 1 gallon of water?


Probably around 20 minutes. Maybe a little longer. It's not something you want to sit and watch. Turn on the tap and walk away for a bit.
Yeah, the shipping hurts.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Mabyboi said:


> Which do you prefer?
> 
> I agree with this, I would like to see the filters on each stage to know what's going on with the filters.
> 
> And how do you like it, they look top notch, but some of these are half price...


Mayboi is your drinking water from well or the city? That's going to determine how many stages you might want to have. 905 burbs of Toronto has better drinking water systems - the water plants themselves use membranes! and the pipes are much newer whereas city of Toronto still has 100 year old pipes made of all sorts of metals, and Toronto's water plants use old filtration systems - chemical, biological and mechanical. So you don't need a lot of pre-filters if you're in the burbs drinking water system.

If it is well water you will need pump as well as multiple stage pre-filters - I'd start with 5micro filter, then 1 micron filter, and two carbon filters before your membrane filter. post membrane stage it's good to have both a carbon filter and a couple of resin and remineralization filters.

I know there are lots of fancy RO systems. quality of membrane is most important, so check what firm makes it. both max and aquasafe use reputable membranes. I don't have a preference between the two - get what makes sense for you. the ones with gauges will help you when it is time to replace the parts.

last I would suggest getting a tank with the system if you are planning on using it for drinking water as well. RO systems' water is produced in drips and takes a long time to fill a pitcher.


----------



## Mabyboi (Jul 24, 2013)

Bayinaung said:


> Mayboi is your drinking water from well or the city? That's going to determine how many stages you might want to have. 905 burbs of Toronto has better drinking water systems - the water plants themselves use membranes! and the pipes are much newer whereas city of Toronto still has 100 year old pipes made of all sorts of metals, and Toronto's water plants use old filtration systems - chemical, biological and mechanical. So you don't need a lot of pre-filters if you're in the burbs drinking water system.
> 
> If it is well water you will need pump as well as multiple stage pre-filters - I'd start with 5micro filter, then 1 micron filter, and two carbon filters before your membrane filter. post membrane stage it's good to have both a carbon filter and a couple of resin and remineralization filters.
> 
> ...


Right now I'm in king city in a brand new subdivision. But I'm moving to Toronto within the next month. Like right downtown around union. Some of these systems in this thread look good, minus the fact that the canisters aren't clear. I'll be using a 5 gallon jug + hand pump for our drinking water. There's a few systems where I can see it goes through an additional filter before being drinkable vs going through the DI system. If the best solution is the BRS unit I'm okay with ordering it. But there are a fair number here that achieve the same thing by the looks of it


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I do not know about chemistry, but one time I checked Nestly battled water and it has more TDS that tap water in Toronto.

in my opinion, it waste of money to have more than 4 stages unit for the aquarium/

Zero TDS will be 0 with 4 stages or 10 stages. but probably it will be different for the drinking water

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Mabyboi (Jul 24, 2013)

sig said:


> I do not know about chemistry, but one time I checked Nestly battled water and it has more TDS that tap water in Toronto.
> 
> in my opinion, it waste of money to have more than 4 stages unit for the aquarium/
> 
> Zero TDS will be 0 with 4 stages or 10 stages. but probably it will be different for the drinking water


One of the big factors with a few of the systems is that it has an extra stop before getting to drinking water. Something to correct the taste?


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Mabyboi said:


> One of the big factors with a few of the systems is that it has an extra stop before getting to drinking water. Something to correct the taste?


That's correct If you want a dual system then you want the extra stages.


----------



## Mabyboi (Jul 24, 2013)

fury165 said:


> That's correct If you want a dual system then you want the extra stages.


Awesome, I've narrowed it down to three systems.

This one by BRS:

http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/brs-5-stage-drinking-reef-plus-ro-di-system-75gpd.html

this one by Aquasafe:

http://www.aquasafecanada.com/store/aquarium-ro-di-filter-systems/aquarium-ii-pro-8-stage-ro-di-system-dual-purpose

and this one by MaxWater:

http://www.maxwaterflow.com/6-Stage-75-GPD-DUAL-REEF-AQUARIUM-DRIKING-REVERSE-OSMOSIS-WATER-SYSTEM-RO-DI-_p_280.html

Plus's for the Maxwater and BRS systems are the included check valve. BRS system has a dual line TDS reader as well. BRS system has clear canisters and more fittings included as well. But the downside is the shipping.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Mabyboi said:


> Awesome, I've narrowed it down to three systems.
> 
> This one by BRS:
> 
> ...


I have this one been running it for ~2 years. In my opinion they are pretty much the same. Also, later on you can choose to use different brands of filters as they are pretty much interchangeable. 
The in line TDS meter is nice, but I opted for a good handheld TDS meter so I can measure TDS for all my water sources.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

if you are talking about $40 shipping (I agree it is to much and no offendance is intended) go and check prices of the filters which you will need to replace later on the 8 stages system 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Mabyboi (Jul 24, 2013)

sig said:


> if you are talking about $40 shipping (I agree it is to much and no offendance is intended) go and check prices of the filters which you will need to replace later on the 8 stages system


As in the $40 is better spent for higher quality items from BRS? Or spend the $40 here on the systems with more filters but therefor more cost on filters?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

System itself is nothing - it is just a shell. Filters, membrane rejection rate, di resin quality that's what count.

you can put many devices (TDS meter, membrane flash, pressure monitor) and get a dirty water.

I like BRS stuff, but comparing to what they are "higher quality"? who on this forum tested quality (chemistry) of the drinking water after BRS units. All this talk is pure BS

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

"As in the $40 is better spent for higher quality items from BRS? Or spend the $40 here on the systems with more filters but therefor more cost on filters?"

I would spend the $40 on a higher quality system from BRS. Quality doesn't wear out quickly. Often cheap does.


----------



## Mabyboi (Jul 24, 2013)

sig said:


> System itself is nothing - it is just a shell. Filters, membrane rejection rate, di resin quality that's what count.
> 
> you can put many devices (TDS meter, membrane flash, pressure monitor) and get a dirty water.
> 
> I like BRS stuff, but comparing to what they are "higher quality"? who on this forum tested quality (chemistry) of the drinking water after BRS units. All this talk is pure BS


They value themselves as a higher quality unit, and they try to show it as much as possible with every piece of equipment they show off. I dont know much about these systems or as to who is a better make. Im okay with spending a bit more on the BRS unit so long as it is worth the money in the long run.



rburns24 said:


> "As in the $40 is better spent for higher quality items from BRS? Or spend the $40 here on the systems with more filters but therefor more cost on filters?"
> 
> I would spend the $40 on a higher quality system from BRS. Quality doesn't wear out quickly. Often cheap does.


Im starting to gather that this unit will last longer with the filters provided..


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

One thing to really consider is a system with a booster pump. With the booster pump you don't waste a ton of water and you don't have to wait all day either. The booster pump makes water faster with much less waste. Just thought I would throw that consideration out there to confuse things even more.


----------



## Mabyboi (Jul 24, 2013)

fesso clown said:


> One thing to really consider is a system with a booster pump. With the booster pump you don't waste a ton of water and you don't have to wait all day either. The booster pump makes water faster with much less waste. Just thought I would throw that consideration out there to confuse things even more.


Thank you. You're making things SO MUCH easier.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

fesso clown said:


> one thing to really consider is a system with a booster pump. With the booster pump you don't waste a ton of water and you don't have to wait all day either. The booster pump makes water faster with much less waste. Just thought i would throw that consideration out there to confuse things even more.


+1

......


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I have this system. I love it. It's fast. Really fast. MUCH less waste too. 
http://www.goreef.com/Vertex-Deluxe-Puratek-4-stage-RO-DI-System-100GPD.html


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

sig said:


> System itself is nothing - it is just a shell. Filters, membrane rejection rate, di resin quality that's what count.
> 
> you can put many devices (TDS meter, membrane flash, pressure monitor) and get a dirty water.
> 
> I like BRS stuff, but comparing to what they are "higher quality"? who on this forum tested quality (chemistry) of the drinking water after BRS units. All this talk is pure BS


What he said....

If you want to pay a premium for "brand name", I think SPECTRAPURE is a better option over BRS http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/RO-Units/


----------



## Mabyboi (Jul 24, 2013)

fury165 said:


> What he said....
> 
> If you want to pay a premium for "brand name", I think SPECTRAPURE is a better option over BRS http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/RO-Units/


Understood, to me the name wont make a difference. I just want one that will let me have RODI water for my tank, and RO that has been re mineralized for consumption. And not cost a small fortune


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

rburns24 said:


> +1
> 
> ......


+2

I have the BRS 75GPD 4 stage RO/DI w/inline TDS meter and pressure gauge. I love the system but I agree that it could use a booster pump to make water a bit faster. now it takes 1:15-1:30hrs to make 5 gallons.

it's priced at $169 now but I got it on the boxing day sale for $110.

also the replacement filter kit is only $20.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

If you're going to be in the city I'd get an RODI. clear housing or not is up to you. Remember the biggest cost in RODI systems are the filters themselves. 

I'm wondering what the tested water in the burbs is like. each of those water plants cost over $1bn. one's in the east and one's in the west. I know the city's been replacing some of the aging pipes. I'm in high park neighborhood and they ripped up bloor street here two years ago to put in new pipes. But most pipes are still old. Do you know where the most over-useful life infrastructure in North America resides? Not bridges, not highways. It's under most of its cities. The below surface drinking water and sewage pipes. The cost to replace them are in trillions but nobody's got the political will to actually fix them. How do I know all this? I had until recently worked in equity research covering infrastructure and water purification & treatment industries. Some of the early membrane companies came from Toronto area - such as Trojan and Zenon. both got bought out by bigger firms. Membranes are now a commodity business.


----------



## Mabyboi (Jul 24, 2013)

Flexin5 said:


> +2
> 
> I have the BRS 75GPD 4 stage RO/DI w/inline TDS meter and pressure gauge. I love the system but I agree that it could use a booster pump to make water a bit faster. now it takes 1:15-1:30hrs to make 5 gallons.
> 
> ...


The time factor isn't going to be a huge issue. I'm going to get one with a reservoir tank as well. I'm just curious as to the build quality and availability of the filter kits


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

buy the way, make sure that your system will have a flow restrictor like this or different type

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/membrane-flow-restrictor-p-2815.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

check this one, but I do not know if they include border taxes
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/fish-...deionization-systems/ps/c/3578/4395/4418?s=ts

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## BBXB (Oct 7, 2012)

Is there anyone that install these at a decent price?


----------

